# Need help with myvapors app



## Andre115z (1/10/16)

Hi I just wanna know if someone can help me with the myvapors app , I downloaded it on my Mac but it does not seem to work , is there something I'm missing and is anyone else experiencing the same problem. I just wanna know how to get it to work


----------



## blujeenz (1/10/16)

Andre115z said:


> Hi I just wanna know if someone can help me with the myvapors app , I downloaded it on my Mac but it does not seem to work , is there something I'm missing and is anyone else experiencing the same problem. I just wanna know how to get it to work


Im assuming you DL'd the mac version and extracted the pkg file out of the zip?


----------



## Andre115z (1/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im assuming you DL'd the mac version and extracted the pkg file out of the zip?
> View attachment 69874


Yeah I did , it opens and everything but it looks like it doesn't connect to the internet or something and won't pick up my device either


----------



## blujeenz (1/10/16)

Andre115z said:


> Yeah I did , it opens and everything but it looks like it doesn't connect to the internet or something and won't pick up my device either


Thats about as far as I go with Mac related software.
My windows version worked fine with the evic supreme.
It was finiky in that you first had to install everything before it would recognise the device.


----------

